# For Sale Section



## mark st1 (14 Dec 2012)

Just wondering if its a good idea to be able to post feedback about transactions between CC members iv'e completed a purchase this week received my items however the thread is now locked so i am unable to publicly show my gratitude .


----------



## Norm (14 Dec 2012)

Generally, I'd say no because CC is a primarily forum, not a bazaar.

Post on the other CCers profile if you want to say thanks but I think the For Sale section should be just for selling stuff.


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Dec 2012)

Sorry Pal that's my fault. When you mark a thread as *SOLD* the mods pick it up and lock it.

So the best bet is for sellers to hang fire until the buyer responds, then mark it sold.

Glad you're happy with the wheels, I'll be sure to pass your gratitude on 

Forgot to add, they'll knock at least 20 minutes off your fastest ride time they will*





*please note, I have been known to exaggerate for effect on occasions


----------



## Norm (14 Dec 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Forgot to add, they'll knock at least 20 minutes off your fastest ride time they will*


Not waiting for me at the top of every hill will have the same effect.


----------



## defy-one (14 Dec 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Sorry Pal that's my fault. When you mark a thread as *SOLD* the mods pick it up and lock it.
> 
> So the best bet is for sellers to hang fire until the buyer responds, then mark it sold.
> 
> ...




We find that asking him to buy the coffee makes his 0-60 quicker than a Ferrari


----------



## mark st1 (15 Dec 2012)

Norm said:


> Generally, I'd say no because CC is a primarily forum, not a bazaar.
> 
> Post on the other CCers profile if you want to say thanks but I think the For Sale section should be just for selling stuff.


 
Ok fair enough


----------



## mark st1 (15 Dec 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Sorry Pal that's my fault. When you mark a thread as *SOLD* the mods pick it up and lock it.
> 
> So the best bet is for sellers to hang fire until the buyer responds, then mark it sold.
> 
> ...


 
lol thanks Smokey much appreciated even correcting my school boy error with the correct postcode  and only 20 minutes pah thats worthless you can have them back lol


----------



## mark st1 (15 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> We find that asking him to buy the coffee makes his 0-60 quicker than a Ferrari


 
Shops shut are they


----------

